# Dirty Dancing - Promos/Stills x23



## Tokko (3 Okt. 2008)

*With Patrick Swayze and Jennifer Grey.*





 



 

 





 

 







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## General (4 Okt. 2008)

Das Danke ist von meiner Freundin

wurde gezwungen


----------



## BeautifulScars (14 Dez. 2008)

einer meiner fav movies... danke fürs posten


----------



## Katzun (15 Dez. 2008)

auch wenn ich jetzt den lacher auf meiner seite habe.

ich habe den film bestimmt 5 mal gesehen

und würde ihn auch noch ein 6 mal anschauen:thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (15 Dez. 2008)

Konnte mich immer davonstehlen, wenn meine Freundin den geguckt hat 

Aber ist anscheinend sowas wie ne Bildungslücke den nicht gesehen zu haben, vielleicht guck ich ihn mir mal *freiwilig* an


----------



## Kajol09 (4 Okt. 2010)

thank yoh so much - so love this movie


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2010)

Das ist ja schon ewig her


----------

